# Good single player PC Rpgs?



## DarkJester (Feb 13, 2007)

Anyone know any good single player PC RPGS? They don't have to be exclusively single player but that'll be how I use them. I just finished Titan Quest, and it was decent enough, but now I'm looking for something new. 

I've played (and liked)
Baldur's Gate I, II, and expansion
Icewind Dale I, II
Neverwinter Nights
Diablo
Diablo 2
Titan's Quest​


----------



## Rl'Halsinor (Feb 13, 2007)

If you enjoyed both Diablos and Titan Quest then I would recommend Dungeon Siege I and II.  DS2 is better than 1 in plot, side quests, and replayability.  I love the graphics of both especially DS2.  Keep in mind that both are hack & slash.  

Another 2 that I enjoyed was NOX and Divine Divinity (but not DD2).  I know you can play the latter in XP with an official patch but I don't know about NOX.

Have you played any of the NWN1 community mods?  Some are much better than the official BioWare offerings in both content and plot.


----------



## Mycanid (Feb 13, 2007)

Rl'Halsinor said:
			
		

> Have you played any of the NWN1 community mods?  Some are much better than the official BioWare offerings in both content and plot.




I will second that sentiment!


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 13, 2007)

Jade Empire is coming to PC soon...


----------



## trancejeremy (Feb 13, 2007)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Jade Empire is coming to PC soon...




He said "Good"...


----------



## GlassJaw (Feb 13, 2007)

Umm, hello, Oblivion anyone?


----------



## SteelDraco (Feb 13, 2007)

Go buy Planescape: Torment. Play it.

You will not regret it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 13, 2007)

SteelDraco said:
			
		

> Go buy Planescape: Torment. Play it.
> 
> You will not regret it.




Seconded.  Old game now, but still...


----------



## nick2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Gothic 1 + 2 are pretty good. The controls are a little awkward, but the actual fighting is fun.  I just got #3, but haven't tried it yet.  Probably going to try this weekend, after I clear some stuff off of the comp.  The Might and Magic games were fun too.  Especially V+, since I hated the mapping of the earlier ones.


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 14, 2007)

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic is one of the very best RPGs ever.


----------



## Nifft (Feb 15, 2007)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic is one of the very best RPGs ever.




I'm playing that now, and just got to the point where I realized -- "huh, good thing I didn't take Weapon Focus (Blasters)..."

It's a game where you'll want a character editor at one point, because the choices that seem optimal at the beginning may be very not optimal at the middle.

But yeah, excellent so far!

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Thanee (Feb 15, 2007)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic is one of the very best RPGs ever.




Definitely, yes. Highly recommendable.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 15, 2007)

It was alright.  Remove the light sabres and it would have been a mediocre game, IMHO.  Light sabres add a high level of coolness factor.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 16, 2007)

Not just the light sabres... the whole game was simply very well done. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the BG and IWD games.  One of the greatest things about the BG series is the joinable NPCs.  This allows for a lot of replayability, if you so choose.  

BTW, I hear that SW:KotOR is a lot like BG in that way.  I'll definitely have to check that one out.

Also, PS:T (mentioned earlier) is one of the very few cRPGs that's story really motivates the game, and has very little to do with combat.  As a matter of fact, it's _beneficial_ if you die from time to time!  Very different, very cool game.


----------



## arnon (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll recommend Planescape: Torment as well.

Also: Fallout 1+2


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Feb 17, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> He said "Good"...





Indeed.  Best game since BG2.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 17, 2007)

There's also Temple of Elemental Evil. Not the best cRPG around, but still quite fun.

The Fallout series is great, indeed.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Erekose (Feb 17, 2007)

SteelDraco said:
			
		

> Go buy Planescape: Torment. Play it.
> 
> You will not regret it.




Again I agree - Planescape Torment is by far the best computer RPG I've played.

Neverwinter Nights II is also good even if the ending is a bit of a let down!


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd of probably gotten Baldur's Gate II (and expansion) if it came bundled with the original (and expansion). I heard that there is a new Fallout boxed set, at least in Europe, but alas, I have no money. And damnit, Torment (as well as Homeworld 2) stopped being sold a year or two before I finally decided I wanted it!


----------



## trancejeremy (Feb 17, 2007)

JRRNeiklot said:
			
		

> Indeed.  Best game since BG2.




Are you seriously comparing Jade Empire to BG2?  That's just ridiculous.   Jade Empire is much closer to the KOTOR games, only about 1/3 as long (and interesting), and with more action based combat


----------



## jeffh (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> There's also Temple of Elemental Evil. Not the best cRPG around, but still quite fun.



With the Co8 mods, it's actually quite good. And it's _the _best way to learn D&D3 tactics, bar none, especially with Co8 having squashed quite a lot of the bugs (they even have someone who knows how to edit the dll again).


----------



## stevelabny (Feb 18, 2007)

Those are all top-down RPGs in the same mold as BG... 

if you want to go even older school, Might and Magic 1-7 are really great (althought some people think theyre only great for the first 90% of each game)


----------



## Christoph the Magus (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> There's also Temple of Elemental Evil. Not the best cRPG around, but still quite fun.
> 
> The Fallout series is great, indeed.
> 
> ...




If you install all of the patches/mods from the Circle of Eight you'll end up with a pretty good game, IMO.


----------



## takyris (Feb 18, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Are you seriously comparing Jade Empire to BG2?  That's just ridiculous.   Jade Empire is much closer to the KOTOR games, only about 1/3 as long (and interesting), and with more action based combat




Both points of view are valid, although I played and liked both games.

BG2 wasn't a graphics powerhouse even at the time of its creation, so if you care about graphics, Jade stomps all over it.

BG2's story is pretty simple, and there isn't a whole lot of depth to the conversations. Jade's story is extremely well written and hits some interesting philosophical points.

On the flip side, BG2 stomps all over Jade in terms of breadth. In Jade PC, you'll be fairly limited in where you can go, compared to the nigh-limitless areas of BG2. You also won't have the depth of inventory-management options that BG2 offered for minmaxing.

The combat is a wash. If you like Jade's combat, you like Jade's combat. It's about as easy as the combat in the first Prince of Persia game (Sands of Time), so don't go in expecting the difficulty of an arena combat game. Again, I enjoyed it, but I was about the right target audience -- a CRPG player who enjoyed the occasional arcade fighting game, but wasn't good enough to be bored by the fact that the Xbox version of Jade had easy combat.

(The PC version is supposed to be a fair amount more difficult.)

Like I said, I played and enjoyed both. If you go in looking for a hundred-hour game with a ton of side quests, you'll be disappointed in Jade PC. If you go in looking for a compelling story and 25-30 hours of fun gaming, you've got a very good chance of being a very happy camper (although some people of course still won't like it, either because they wanted more moral ambiguity or because they wanted something non-Asian in flavor or just because of the subjectivity of taste).


----------



## Welverin (Feb 20, 2007)

Well said, I agree with it whole heartedly.

Particularly the bit on Jade Empire, it is a very good game, so long as you don't go in expecting some long epic.



			
				takyris said:
			
		

> Both points of view are valid, although I played and liked both games.
> 
> BG2 wasn't a graphics powerhouse even at the time of its creation, so if you care about graphics, Jade stomps all over it.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Feb 20, 2007)

I have not paid close enough attention to the single-player RPG market.  I've always loved the idea of an MMO more, but time constraints eventually catch up with me.  I love playing with other people, but single-player allows me to complete a game on my own time.

I loved the first Dungeon Siege.  Anyone else have anything to say about DS2, good bad or otherwise?  Thinking about picking it up now.

Also, can anyone go into detail about the Temple of Elemental Evil and this "Co8" patch?  I was always curious about the game, but poor reviews kept me away.

My machine is pretty mediocre; almost three years old.  My graphics card is functional (NVidia FX5200) but very outdated.  I'd upgrade if I knew a little more about installing hardware.  I'm also a bit wary about spending more money on this thing because within the next year I'll probably be forced to buy a Vista system.


----------



## Nifft (Feb 20, 2007)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> Also, can anyone go into detail about the Temple of Elemental Evil and this "Co8" patch?  I was always curious about the game, but poor reviews kept me away.




"Co8" means "Circle of Eight".

http://www.co8.org/forum/showthread.php?t=3543

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Endur (Feb 21, 2007)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> if you want to go even older school, Might and Magic 1-7 are really great (althought some people think theyre only great for the first 90% of each game)




I agree with both sentiments.  I'll never forget the first Might & Magic.  

One of the later Might & Magic games let you start play owning a castle.

One of the last games let you run the villains (i.e. your character party had Liches, Vampires, Dragons, Trolls, etc.).   The Dragons were, errrr, a bit powerful.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 25, 2007)

Now I am really starting to want Tormnet... but I have a thing for wanting only unused games, and Planescape: Torment is only available new for like $50 (including some game called Soulbringer). :\


----------



## XCorvis (Feb 25, 2007)

I just started KotOR a few days ago. Damn fine game.


----------



## Griffith Dragonlake (Feb 26, 2007)

jeffh said:
			
		

> With the Co8 mods, it's actually quite good. And it's _the _best way to learn D&D3 tactics, bar none, especially with Co8 having squashed quite a lot of the bugs (they even have someone who knows how to edit the dll again).



The Co8 mods are must-have.  Out of the box the game is too buggy to play.  Having said that I must say that I enjoyed ToEE much more than Planescape.


----------



## Welverin (Feb 27, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Now I am really starting to want Tormnet... but I have a thing for wanting only unused games, and Planescape: Torment is only available new for like $50 (including some game called Soulbringer). :\




Froogle  man!


----------



## silvermane (Feb 27, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> One of the later Might & Magic games let you start play owning a castle.




The "building your own castle" theme appeared in MM4 and (much earlier in the game) MM7. In MM5 you would similarly unlock certain portions of Castle Kalindra, but it was not your own.



> One of the last games let you run the villains (i.e. your character party had Liches, Vampires, Dragons, Trolls, etc.).   The Dragons were, errrr, a bit powerful.




That was MM8 (didn't get to play it as I got bored halfway through MM7 and the behemoths under Nighon - trying to kill them with arrows a few HP at a time, they had like 2000).


----------

